

Adobe Abandons Linux Flash Builder - Garbage
http://java.sys-con.com/node/1543947

======
kls
Without the release of Photoshop and the other pieces of the tool chain, it
was destine to fail. Why they would ever think it would succeed without the
rest of the tool chain is beyond me. If they fooled themselves with the fact
that developers could use a virtual for photoshop etc. Then it makes no sense
to purchase a separate licence for linux, I would just buy the licence for the
windows virtual.

It amazes we that whoever is in charge of this decision does not have the
capacity to understand that. I would question their competency in their role.
If they have no intent of releasing a full Linux tool chain then it make sense
to kill it off as it will never gain traction without the other tools that
developers of flash applications use.

I am just floored that they would have ever though it would succeed without
the other tools and then to blame the economics of Linux as the reason for
failure shows a firm denial of the understanding of reality. If I used as PC
platform, I would run Linux, I prefer Unix operating systems because I cut my
teeth on them so I always feel comfortable on them the thing that would stop
me from using it would be the absence of the Adobe suite. One of the major
reasons I run OSX is due to the fact that it is the only Unix OS that runs the
Adobe suite.

------
maigret
... And this is why proprietary formats (not software) are evil. Once the
owner decide to kill the tools, the format and the corresponding
documents/applications are dead also.

